# [book]The secret of hacking



## jayantr7 (Jun 14, 2010)

i saw this book's ad on the mag<--The secret of hacking
i am looking forward to buy this book....howz it??has anyone tried it??plz tell me...
                 and what all will we learn from that??can it be ordered by cash-on-delivery[i think it shud].......is it worth buying??


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2010)

Dude, internet is "THE BEST" source of learning any kind of hacking. Why waste (and limit your knowledge) your time (and money) in those few pages.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 14, 2010)

couldn't agree more with rhitwick...all the so called great hackers have gained knowledge from the Internet (biggest showff of them all is Ankit Fadia-have read his book the unofficial guide to ethical hacking was a BS)...do not waste any money on these books...chances are you will read first few chapters and will get fed up


----------



## Garbage (Jun 14, 2010)

*How To Become A Hacker*


----------



## jayantr7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok ....then i'll see it later
  @rhitwick 
     i was willing to buy that book coz i was not able to find any good articles n ebooks..all i could find was how to prevent hacking[and that also in a dumb way] which is known by all[some silly points]
                         so please refer me a gud source of learning haking]...no matter ethical or black hat.....


----------



## Garbage (Jun 14, 2010)

You can Hack This Site!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 15, 2010)

*thesecret.tv/ (OFFTOPIC) 

BTW, the internet is the best source for everything. Just dont become a script kiddie or a nub media wh0re (Ankit Fraudia) and you'll do well.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 25, 2010)

Have you read Fast Track on Hacking ?
there is no guide available or i can say never will be available which 
will you guide you step by step on HOW TO HACK ?

so better you start with learning small stuff like registry editing, tweaking windows looks, programe small utilities in vb n many more stuff.

i was also thinking to buy that book just for tools but then
i thought only tools cant make me a HACKER. so just leave those stuff and learn more stuff like this. i bet you cant even solve half of the xp troubleshooting stuff.


----------

